# Feeding a mother and her litter



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm looking at having a litter. Mostly for the experience, more so than for specific gain or real intent to work towards show exhibit mice at present. To that end, when the babies are born I'd like to feed them and mum the absolute best possible diet so that all of them are in good condition, without any culling. Can it be done? And if so, how?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

If you want the mother to do best, the babies to do best, and keep numbers low, I advise culling the litter down. Although, this is a touchy subject...

I supplement nursing and pregnant does with boiled egg, milk soaked bread, high quality dog kibble, live crickets and mealworms. KMR is also used by some breeders.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, yes, I read the thingy about culling and how important it is and everything.. It's just.. I'm not sure how to do it humanely, nor how I'd pick which to cull or, if I'm totally honest, if I could go through with it in the end with pet mice. I'm hoping she might spare me the grief and have a small litter  thank you for the advice though!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Post in the culling section. We can answer all your questions there


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol, will try and get my other 30 necessary posts to get there  have looked it up on a reptile keeping forum.. not terribly pleasant reading ^^;;


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I think if you PM Dom or a moderator they can let you in, without 50 posts.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

My 2 does have just had litters, one had 3 and the other had 9. The doe with 9 had her litterless sister to help raise them, all 9 are big healthy 3 week olds now. I feed bread soaked in kitten milk/scrambled egg/dry cat food as well as adlib food with added mealworms. I know alot of breeders cull, but its not for me or my mice


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

9 isn't too bad though. For pet mice, 8 and under is ideal but 9 is probably fine too with a good diet. It's when you get bigger litters that you'll really see a difference in the babies' weight and health if you don't cull down. Mother mice will often cull down for you if they're overwhelmed which in my opinion isn't a good way to go. : / I hope it keeps working out for you!


----------

